
Uber’s European rival Taxify raises $175M led by Daimler at a $1B valuation - nip
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/29/taxify-raises-175m-led-by-daimler-at-a-1b-valuation
======
daffodil
The fourth estonian startup to reach $1B valuation after Skype, PlayTech and
Transferwise.

Impressive — considering the size of the country (and its history).

~~~
jcrei
The first Estonian. The others were no longer Estonian by the time they
reached Unicorn status

